# Poss het



## otis (Mar 23, 2009)

hello can somebody explain in plain terms the meaning of poss het please thank you


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

In very simple terms:

"There's a chance this animal carries X gene, but there's a chance it doesn't, and there's no way to tell by looking".

"Possible het" is only used when talking about recessive genes (like most types of albino) - an animal that is het for a dominant or codominant gene shows it visually, so there's no real "possible het" unless you're talking about whether a dominant-gene animal carries "normal" invisibly


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

It means that whatever animal you are reffering to possibly has a recessive gene, for example in the case of albinoism two normal looking geckos could carry genes for albino and produce albino young.


----------



## otis (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks. is eclipse recessive


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah. heres a good resource Eclipse - Leopard Gecko Wiki hope is helps


----------



## otis (Mar 23, 2009)

thank you for the link


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

otis said:


> hello can somebody explain in plain terms the meaning of poss het please thank you


Basically when you breed for example.

Normal HET Albino X Normal HET Albino = .

25%Albino.
50%Normal HET Albino.
25%Normal.

So you take the Normal HET Albino and the Normal.Now you can't visually see which baby is Normal HET Albino or just Normal.
So ontill proven to be 100%HET Albino you would call them Possible HET Albino.

Same with.

Normal HET Albino X Normal = .

50%Normal HET Albino.
50%Normal.

So ontill proven other wise.You would call the possible HET Albino.


----------

